# Glitter in ShotShell?



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

We are thinking about playing a joke on one of our hunting buddies by reloading a few shotgun shells with glitter. I know very little about reloading and i dont want to ruin anybodies barrel. Will the glitter melt after the powder ignites, possible coating the barrel with glitter?

p.s. Do you guys have any other pranks like this in mind?


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't know. That's a good question. 
I do know that I use to have a Mossberg 500 that I shot for a long time. When I finally run a brush through the barrel - attached to a drill - you would not believe the plastic that I got out of that barrel. Must be the wads melt a bit as they leave and coat the barrel. I don't think that it'd hurt the barrel too much but you may not get enough pressure to get more than a PHOOOFF and it may cause the wad to hang in the barrel. Might try some bird seed or something like that if you're worried about the glitter. It will crimp down like shot and create enough pressure to push the wad out of the barrel. Of course, after a very short distance, it's spent and falling to the ground. My buddy use to load poppers for dog training like this and they worked fine.

We use to wait till the guy got out of the blind and then take the shell out of the chamber of his pea shooter. I had to check my A-5 for a long time too, as it has that switch on the side that you can flip to change out the shell in the chamber. Buddies got to flipping that on me and then, if I didn't catch it, I only had one shot when the birds swung in.

I always wanted to get some of those poppers that they scare geese with. 
They fire and the charge goes out a few yards and explodes in the air. They use them to scare geese out of golf courses, grain fields, and yards.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

Ah yes, the good old cracker shell gag. Nothing better than having a ****** off hunting partner that couldn't shoot at a flock of specs. 20 yards up right over the top. Happened two years ago and he still brings it up. :lol:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

That would be sorta cruel in a funny kinda way.

Dan


----------



## taxidermer (Nov 4, 2007)

heres what ya do when you load it make sure its heavy enough to actually fire the load but you dont want to much boom so lay off the powder some, when you get ready to crimp it use a paper roll crimp to cap it off so it doesnt trickle out of the wad. The glitter stays in til you actually shot it. I did this to a friend a few times he wont take any shells from me now... Funny crap you should get a camera and tell him you will film him.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

HAHA thanks for the replies guys. Ill post up some results when i get around to do this.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Just don't pull an Elmer Fud and have his gun barrel blow up in his face.

:beer:


----------

